# KODI-15 needs kodi-pvr



## auge (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi,
Anyone willing to update multimedia/xbmc-addon-pvr?
There is a new package 'kodi-pvr' starting with kodi-15-isengard


----------



## talsamon (Oct 5, 2015)

File an update PR at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/ or mail the maintainer (look at the Makefile).
Last version is 15.1.
(Or update it by yourself , it compiles fine on FreeBSD-10.2  ;-))


----------



## protocelt (Oct 5, 2015)

You can also get the maintainer by executing `make maintainer` in the port's directory. 

```
[CMD=%]cd /usr/ports/www/firefox[/CMD]
[CMD=%]make maintainer[/CMD]
gecko@FreeBSD.org
```


----------



## mururoa (May 23, 2016)

S..t, I just installed PCBSD for my HTPC and then kodi, up to the point where I found any PVR addon.  After some searches I found that this port is no more maintained. But I need it to use tvheadend backend. The ONE litttle thing that would allow me to be 100% operational.
Looking for alternative clients it seems that any solution is available. vlc htsp plugin is another dead end.
I guess that, until this changes, I have to install Ubuntu instead of BSD


----------

